# Waterproof Cap



## tyrel Palmer (Dec 11, 2013)

Hey, I had a Caterpillar DriDuck Max4 hat that I've worn for about 2 years now and its been pretty much waterproof even though they say they aren't. Unfortunately it had a plastic closure which wore out and I'm trying to sew a Velcro closure onto the back since the plastic died. But I was wondering, what waterproof headgear do you guys wear for hunting? Or just what headgear in general. I did a google search for "waterproof camo cap" and same with hat and all the really came up was Drake's hat.

What you all use? I need to get a new hat.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

i ve got a LOT of ball caps for hunting. Waterproof??? lol I don't hunt in the RAIN.


----------



## tyrel Palmer (Dec 11, 2013)

hahaha, that's the only option up here. Juneau gets over 130 inches of rain a year. I think the only trip I didn't get wet was Thanksgiving day, it was below freezing and clear. Every other day I'm pretty sure I got rained on this season!


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I think I have three gortex caps. One is a Sitka, but I don't remember the other two. They have to be worn with a hood or water just runs down your neck. With no good I use a waxed canvas hat. I sit in a blind now, but years ago when I was in tree stands more I really liked to hunt in the rain. I had a camo umbrella that mounted to the tree with a strap. It was split up one side and you wrapped that side around the tree. Each half had a cloth strip to tie behind the tree. I sure seen a lot of deer in the rain. I guess they are not accustomed to people out in the rain.


----------



## tyrel Palmer (Dec 11, 2013)

yeah, I'd say about 95% of all hunting here is done in the rain. Hunting and fishing both!
I have a hood I wear when it is really pooring, but most of the time I haven't had an issue with it running down my neck. I'm primarily leaning back against mudbanks. I prefer not to wear the hood, but need to keep my face and eyes shielded from birds as well as from the rain and wind. I've thought about getting a boonies hat, but wasn't sure if that would create any real profiles. We hunt in the wetlands and so we hunt mostly just from natural cover, barely ever even use my layout, sit in cutouts just off the channel low enough to barely see the tops of the decoys so we can see the birds buzzing in.


----------

